# Viper Replacement Remote 7701v - How do I program it?



## ch1lly (Dec 4, 2009)

My son spilled water all over our Auto-Start remote so I order a replacement online. It showed up yesterday and I tried to set it up with no luck. I think the problem I'm having is with the valet button. Is there also a valet switch in the vehicle somewhere? Any help with getting this replacement remote programmed would be appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ch1lly said:


> My son spilled water all over our Auto-Start remote so I order a replacement online. It showed up yesterday and I tried to set it up with no luck. I think the problem I'm having is with the valet button. Is there also a valet switch in the vehicle somewhere? Any help with getting this replacement remote programmed would be appreciated.


Yes, Where it is its usually under the drivers side of the dashboard some where, pop yer head under to see if you can find it.


----------

